# Furniture rental in Abu Dhabi?



## Henryj529

I'm leaving for Abu Dhabi tomorrow to start a new job with ENEC. I'll be looking for an apartment (1 bedroom) once I get there. What are your experiences and thoughts on the idea of renting furniture vice buying? 

My thoughts are there's lower start up costs versus buying new, and in 6-9 months, once I'm settled and comfortable, I can look at buying. 

If you have gone the rental route for furnishing an apartment in AD, who do you recommend?

Thanks,
Henry


----------



## rsinner

IMHO, the premium landlords want to charge for furnishing an apartment is just too high. Unless you are staying at a hotel apartment, I would still rent unfurnished (but hopefully with appliances), and buy minimal furniture (bed, couch, tv, chairs etc). You can always buy second hand from dubizzle.com


----------



## Henryj529

I was thinking more along the lines of a furniture rental company like Cort, rather than asking a landlord to furnish a place.


----------



## rsinner

if you google, how many results do you get? My guess is 0.
The concept does not exist here AFAIK.


----------



## Henryj529

Several in Dubai, and a few hits for Abu Dhabi. I'll figure it out after I get in tomorrow. I have 30 days in temp lodging to find an apartment and get it furnished. I'm not opposed to buying gently used, it's more the logistics with getting it delivered.


----------



## rsinner

Henryj529 said:


> Several in Dubai, and a few hits for Abu Dhabi.


most of the hits are probably for events related furniture rental. 
i could just see one option for home furniture. In any case, not a very popular option


----------



## Stevesolar

Hi,
Furniture is relatively cheap here - especially compared with UK.
We ended up buying new and only really need things to last few years - as we dont intend to ship it back to UK when we finally leave the region.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Henryj529

Yeah. I'm looking at probably 3-5 years in AD. If it's comfortable and holds up for that long, I'm good.


----------



## twowheelsgood

Draw up a list from Ikea.ae

Have it delivered and installed by them. Relax. 

With your four day 12 hours a day rota you will not have the time to try and buy individual bits of furniture, 

Take the simple route. It's only a temporary job and not a life move.


----------



## nodandawink

We just rented furniture from Indigo - price and quality was reasonable... We needed stuff for a month while we wait for shipping. They were easy to deal with etc...


----------



## GaryT

nodandawink said:


> We just rented furniture from Indigo - price and quality was reasonable... We needed stuff for a month while we wait for shipping. They were easy to deal with etc...


Where is Indigo?


----------



## Stevesolar

GaryT said:


> Where is Indigo?


Between Blue and Violet!

Their UAE store is near Satwa park in Dubai.
Apparently they are openng a store in Abu Dhabi soon.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## GaryT

Cheers Steve

G


----------



## nodandawink

They have a concession in the Oodlife (yup, that's the right spelling), in the Al Wahda mall...


----------



## Henryj529

I'll have to check that out. "Oodlife" is hard to pass up for this Dr. Who fan.


----------



## busybee2

Henryj529 said:


> I'm leaving for Abu Dhabi tomorrow to start a new job with ENEC. I'll be looking for an apartment (1 bedroom) once I get there. What are your experiences and thoughts on the idea of renting furniture vice buying?
> 
> My thoughts are there's lower start up costs versus buying new, and in 6-9 months, once I'm settled and comfortable, I can look at buying.
> 
> If you have gone the rental route for furnishing an apartment in AD, who do you recommend?
> 
> Thanks,
> Henry


furnished apartments are very expensive... just go and buy cheap from ikea or just get second hand stuff.


----------



## UNENE

Hello folks, I am looking for furnished accommodation (1 bedroom) in Abu Dhabi or vicinity. Any suggestions?

Any idea of the price range I will be looking at?

Thanks


----------

